# Another one bites the dust



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

LINCOLN, Neb. - A 38-year-old Uber driver was arrested early Saturday morning after his passengers called police saying he was driving erratically and asking them for marijuana.

Capt. Reitan with Lincoln Police said officers were called to a disturbance near 45th and A streets shortly before 3:30 a.m. Saturday.

After arriving, officers were able to determine that the driver, Sean McMullen, was drunk. Officers said his BAC was .233.

McMullen was arrested for DUI, his second offense, as well as reckless driving, disturbing the peace, and not having insurance.

He was lodged in the Lancaster County Jail. As of Sunday morning, he was no longer listed as an inmate at the jail.

http://www.1011now.com/content/news...sking-passengers-for-marijuana-487601431.html

[Good thing Uber's background check caught his first offense of drunk driving.]


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

So much for Uber’s insurance check. I wonder if that was his first trip of the evening. I guess the alcohol wasn’t working for him so a switch to marijuana would be logical.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> He was lodged in the Lancaster County Jail. As of Sunday morning, he was no longer listed as an inmate at the jail.


What? No official statement from an Uber spokesperson that this idiot has been deactivated?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber here,

We want to let the public know that we take these issues very seriously. There is no room for that type of behavior on our platform. We have deactivated the driver and reached out to the passenger to extend our full support.

Issues of this nature serve to highlight the overwhelming success that our new Panic Button is having in regards to passenger safety.

We hope the passenger continues to ride with the safer Uber platform, and we stand by to assist law enforcement.

- Rohit


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Uber here,
> 
> We want to let the public know that we take these issues very seriously. There is no room for that type of behavior on our platform. We have deactivated the driver and reached out to the passenger to extend our full support.
> 
> ...


Perfection. Thanks, Uber


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't see what the problem is. He was just a typical Uber driver.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

It could have been his first week.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

404NofFound said:


> It could have been his first week.


Lol. And his last!


----------



## Tissueplease (Jun 21, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Lol. And his last!


And that what you get for 53 cents a mile in Orlando


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

People, in general, can fall into addictions. This man clearly could have lost his job over his drinking and drug problem, then attempted to keep his income flowing by driving for Uber. Uber is not the problem with this driver's addiction; however, being around drunks and druggies encourages this behavior every day. I have experienced this first hand driving a taxi.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

wow...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> McMullen was arrested for DUI, his second offense, as well as reckless driving, disturbing the peace, and not having insurance.


How did he get away with the no insurance thing?

Smh


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> How did he get away with the no insurance thing?


I had thought the same thing, but knowing how the fakenews likes to operate, I have to assume that the reporter was inept or deceptive in his reporting, and should have wrote "not having *proof of *insurance."


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Mista T said:


> How did he get away with the no insurance thing?
> 
> Smh


I can explain this.. As well as the DUI issue.

He was using someone elses Uber account, because he couldn't get work he had a friend sign up for uber and he used that account.

Then his insurance was either 
A. Fake
B. Doctored/expired

Because of his DUI he more than likely couldn't even get insurance for anything remotely close to "affordable"


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Uber here,
> 
> We want to let the public know that we take these issues very seriously. There is no room for that type of behavior on our platform. We have deactivated the driver and reached out to the passenger to extend our full support.
> 
> ...


Oh, so close. You forgot "Public safety is our top priority" or just "Safety is our top priority"
Otherwise, you nailed it.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

I like the part where he had no insurance. That’s what you get with UberX. The X stands for the “unknown”.


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

There is a possibility that he left his insurance card at the local bar. He may have insurance, but didn't have the card on him.
Uber gets the best of the best with their low rates.
New York City is the only place where you will get professionals . We are fingerprinted, drug tested every year and so on. We all have to have a taxi license issued by the city. Uber and Lyft don't want that, for it reduces the driver pool and increases costs.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

aluber1968 said:


> New York City is the only place where you will get professionals . We are fingerprinted, drug tested every year and so on.


Oh I dunno about that...

Some of us go thru that too, just not with Uber


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Oh I dunno about that...
> 
> Some of us go thru that too, just not with Uber


It is not done by uber. 
Taxi and Limousine Commission does that.
That taxi license entitles us to drive taxi, limousine and uber. 
NYC does the background check and not uber. It is fingerprint based background check, not the private company name based one.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

aluber1968 said:


> It is not done by uber.
> Taxi and Limousine Commission does that.
> That taxi license entitles us to drive taxi, limousine and uber.
> NYC does the background check and not uber. It is fingerprint based background check, not the private company name based one.


I understand. I meant for a different job. I just got fingerprinted and FBI background checked myself.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I understand. I meant for a different job. I just got fingerprinted and FBI background checked myself.


Same here, for several different clearances.


----------



## the surge within me (Jun 1, 2017)

Bangladesh pay = Bangladesh results


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

Seriously, Reminder: with the unemployment rate low, passengers assume you’ve chosen to be an uber driver because you’re unemployable and/or of mental defect.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> I had thought the same thing, but knowing how the fakenews likes to operate, I have to assume that the reporter was inept or deceptive in his reporting, and should have wrote "not having *proof of *insurance."


Fake news? Why are you dissing Fox? ;-)


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.
Ah well..... Now that he has experience, there's always Lyft.

.


----------

